# union bindings review?



## return2heaven (Jan 28, 2009)

anyone using the cadet dlx or datas? what do you guys think?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

I have the Datas on my board and love them. Super comfortable and bomb proof. Highly recommended.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I second the Data's... I have last years and absolutely love them. Only complaint I have is the toe strap slips on my boots when in cap position sometimes but in terms of comfort best I've ever owned, and I've owned a lot!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

I also have Union Data's & love them, super comfy man.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You'd really benefit by doing a search on here. Those models have been mentioned/discussed/reviewed in several threads.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

It's your lucky day. I own both of those bindings from the 07/08 lineup. I have the Data's on my older Ride Profile and the Dlx's on my Stairmaster.

The data's are probably the stiffest bindings that I have ridden because the heelcup and side of the baseplate are so deep, if that make any since, and it keeps you from having what feels like no lateral movement what so ever. You combine that with big straps and an even stiffer highback and you have a binding, that in my opinion, shouldn't be used in the resort unless you do nothing but charge or are a beefcake. The pluses are they are super comfortable, even when ratcheted all the way down, not like you will ever have to do it because the straps and heelcup hug your boot so well. Plus I have the Carhart colorway like above and they look sharp.

So the DLX's are completley different binding because they don't share any of the same materials, minus the ratchets. I have last years model so they have the same 3D straps as the Forces, if you get this years than you get some paper thin ones which supposely aren't as comfortable. I love these bindings, they are just as comfortable, minus some of the extra padding over the baseplate. They are a decently soft bindings and the limp highback really lets you tweak and press. But don't let the price fool you, unlike most cheap bindings these things feel in control at speed, even on my little 152.

None of that really matters because the bindings are so different though, get which one fits your style of riding. If you are going to charge and don't care how playful your board is, get the Data's. If you are going to be using them in the park, around a smaller resort, or like a lot of people, just want a medium quality flexible binding get the DLX's. A third option would be the forces. I'm pretty sure they share the same baseplate as the Data's and the same shape strap, to me it fells like they have a different material inside making them less stiff. With the highback is in between that of the DLX's and the Data's you have the best of both worlds. I personally would save money and get last year's DLX's unless you are hitting big kickers or want a binding that gives has a little extra support.

On a side note if you are still interested in the Data's I am considering selling mine. They are the Carhart colorway, like pictured above. They have only been ridden for 3 days and are in perfect condition except for one of the toe straps has a little scuff on the end. That reminds me, like the one guy said above, the cap straps don't stay on your boot very well if you try and ratchet strap back like a true cap-strap. They work best if you put them somewhere in the middle and crank them down.


----------

